# My 24 pt buck



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

This post is pretty late, but I have been pretty busy with work to make the post. I got this buck a few weeks ago during pre rut. I was getting trail cam pictures of this beautiful buck during early June. I have pictures of this buck during every phase of velvet. Pictures of full velvet, velvet hanging off over a foot, and velvet off but blood all over. I put in 100% effort in patterning this buck and keeping him close to the property by putting out literally thousands of apples and hundreds of pounds of corn. I was very worried that he would be long gone during the rut so I began to hunt all day everyday. I grazed this buck about 10 days before I finally got him. My first encounter with him I was extremely nervous and shot low just grazing him. I found lots of hair where I had shot, but no blood on the arrow. I was afraid that I had blew it and he was probably in the next county. Luckily it just grazed him and he was back on my trail cam in less than 72 hours. Then it finally happened. I got in my stand a little late and had a nice 8 pt come out in front of me 20 yards, but he quickly left after he looked back several times. I had a good feeling it was my buck that spooked him out. Sure enough he came out of a thicket and came in broadside and I made a lung shot and he expired after approximately 40 yards. I would say he's 170-180, but I have not got him scored yet.










https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1441277_10152102488145499_1590205722_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1383886_10152033438900499_2029469618_n.jpg


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job and enjoyed your story. That's a monster. Has some good genetics 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummmm . . 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

NICE BUCK! wowza


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a heck of a deer. Congrats!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

nice buck. did you get him in hinckley? im huntinting a farm on the brunswick/hinckley boarder and have been seeing a lot of non-typicals


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im afraid that if I ever got that first shot at a deer like that I might shoot my foot off, LOL. but to get the 2nd shot would have to have been nerve wrecking. congrats on a great non typ. please let us know when you have him scored. I want to hear the rest of the story, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Man what a deer congrats on that stud. Gotta ask have you seen this deer for many years or did he just show up this summer. also how old do you think he was. I was thinking he didnt look real old but man his head gear was large. Once again congrats man .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What a stud! Congrats!!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Way to go............. Awesome buck :!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Way to stick with it. If that happened to me I don't that I could believe I'd get another chance at a great buck like that. Congrats!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

That my fellow hunter is an exceptional animal. Congratulations!

What kind of equipment were you using?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very unique buck with lot's of trash on those antlers....I would think 180's easily non-typical gross. Congrats an a beautiful deer.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!! :!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats! Truly a great trophy and a story to go with it.


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats! That's a true trophy.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome buck! Congratulations.


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

nice deer!!!! glad to hear you got a second chance at beast and it turned out much better.


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome deer, to get two chances at him is incredible! Congrats!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW !! Great Job, we sure have some great bucks in this state!!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

sweet thats a hog


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Not official, but green scored 196 and change according to the taxidermist. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats and thanks for a great post!


----------

